# Latest bloodwork



## MrBafner (Jan 25, 2022)

I did post this in my training log .. but I'd been keen to hear what sort of options people would use to bring levels back to normal.

The pituitary gland doesn't function in my body ... around 35 years on test, seeing an endocrinologist the entire time and my son says, I need to seek other avenues. So I guess .. I read I lot of your opinions and agree with most, some I don't.

I have to wait 1 more month to see the endocrinologist .. the doctor won't prescribe me with anything as I'm classified as an addict, or abuser.

Still .. would be interested in hearing what you guys say.


----------

